# I hate this



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Since Merrick has been sold we now have to find a new food, do not trust Purina. They have been on Merrick grain free real Texas beef and sweet potato for about two years. Our dog are chicken and poultry free. I have looked through the Pet Food Advisor web site and still do not know what to do. Home cooking is not a choice. Any good suggestions? Looked at Blue Buffalo and Canidae today but came away with Merrick for now. Hate it just hate it.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

For several years now, I've fed mine 4Health kibble by Tractor Supply. Grain and gluten free and they all have done very well on it. Check your advisor - it's highly rated. I also keep some of their canned food on hand for times I need a quick feeding. It's also available in grain/gluten free. Their food is very reasonably priced, about 1/2 of what other brands cost.
If you have Tractor Supply store in your area, you might want to check it out.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know how you feel. I used to use Natural Balance in the roll , as a topping to their Kibble. Del Monte bought the company and I quit using it.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tyler hates everything, but Vital, but I used to give Party Animal to Trevor and he absolutely loved it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

4 health is made my diamond which is a turn off for me but if you're looking for something on a budget it fits very well. There is Fromm, Acana, Nutrisource and wellness to name a few other options.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ahh if you are looking for limited ingredient diets-Wellness Simple, Acana singles, Nutrisource Pure Vita Line, there is also a newer company called Zignature-but I know less about them.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I have my latest elderly rescue Malt on a Canidae kibble, this one is wild boar, pork and sweet potato. She is doing very well on it! I was a bit leery because some of their foods are made by Diamond, but the results have been good! 

I picked the wild boar and pork because a prescription canned food she was on was pork based. I had tried another manufacturer's chicken and sweet potato kibble and I thought her ear problems got worse within a few days. After being back on the prescription canned for a while, the transition to the Canidae was pretty easy!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We use Fromm and before that Canine Caviar. Boo is fine with both, but Zach -wheaten has tummy issues.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We us Solid Gold Blendz and Fromm Whitefish and Potato and both of ours are doing very well on them!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We are looking into Fromm Beef frittata Veg. The ingredients seem good, no chicken period any one else feed this?


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I feed fromm beef frittata with wellness seafood wet food mixed in


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

My boy is still on Primal freeze dried raw, & Stella & Chewy's freeze dried raw. I alternate flavors from both brands, and he seems to be thriving --blood tests all normal. It's a bit pricey though. Chewy's.com sells both brands plus many others {Chewys.com is not connected with the company Stella & Chewy's} seems to have good prices on the more common flavors such as beef & lamb. If you order over $49.00 worth the shipping is free & it arrives in about 2 or 3 days on your doorstep. I don't use any freeze dried raw 'chicken' though, that usually seems to be the culprit in many dog food recalls. I only use other flavors.


----------

